# 300 WSM reloads



## Gooseman678

Just getting going on the reloading. Does anyone have any good advice on reloads for a 300 WSM
-Im shooting a browning A-bolt
Thanks


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I would build the 150 Grain XP3's they are a darn good bullet for that gun. Thats what I shoot. Only go through like 10 rounds a year with that gun so I just buy the factory ammo for it. Shoots 1/2 inch groups at 100. Don't need any better. 3 inch groups at 300.


----------



## southdakbearfan

Only advice I would have is find a load or two your rifle likes before you buy a lot of components in bulk. Different rifles of the same brands may perform best with different powder/bullet combinations.

I'm sure someone else has more experience with the 300 WSM caliber.

I know my 300 win mag really likes noslers.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Might I add my 300 is in a Kimber and it loves that round, I also have a 270 WSM in an A-bolt and it loves the xp3's also. I would buy a box of them and shoot them.


----------



## Plainsman

Gooseman, I have a Browning A Bolt Stainless Stalker in 300WSM. I load 150 gr SST for deer, and 180 gr Nosler Partition for elk. Thinks are a little backwards, it likes R22 for the 150 gr and R19 for the 180 gr. I could pick up 50 fps if it was the other way around, but I load more for accuracy than a few extra feet per second. The 150 gr are only doing 3175 and factory is 3225 our of my 23 inch barrel. The 180 gr are doing 2940, and the factory do 2930 out of my 23 inch barrel. There is good information at :

http://www.shortmags.org/shortmags/index.html

sorry it doesn't look like the site is working, try this:

http://www.handloads.org/loaddata/defau ... er&Source=

http://www.longrangehunting.com/forums/ ... data-3006/


----------



## Gooseman678

[email protected]

Its funny you suggested those. Alot of people for some reason have been. Was a scheels in fargo and i noticed the marked them down (150gr)
I payed $29.99 for them lastweek and they had about 30 boxes at the price left FYI. But ya. went out and tryed to shoot them... they shot like crap!! 5-8inch groups at 100yrds!! some times things just dont mix well.

Thanks for the other replays guys


----------



## Falconry

I load for my A-Bolt SS .300 WSM with 165 grain bullets and 64.4 grains of H414. This is just for my rifle and I can't say it will work for anyone else. 
I've had good groups with Nosler and Hornady bullets;not quite as good with the Barnes TSXs but I can't fault the Barnes bullets on game. I was just having a harder time getting them to tighten up. Other thing now is COST, the Hornadys are $23 per 100 while the Barnes are $28 for 50.

I do need to try IMR 4350, especially if I go to 180 grain projectiles.

Good group is 5 at about 1.150 inch


----------

